# Golden Retrievers - Good with kids?



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone! This is my first day here and my 3rd post. I think I'm going to like it here!

So, my husband and I are hoping to start trying to have our first baby within the next year or so. We got our first Golden Retriever puppy, Jake, a week ago and he is 7 weeks old. I have always heard that Goldens were good with children (both young and old) but I was hoping to hear stories from some of you that may have children. If things go the way we hope, Jake will be almost 2 by the time our first baby arrives. 

So any experience you have that you'd be willing to share would be greatly appreciated  Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think the better question is are you going to be good with both a baby and a puppy/young dog? Plan ahead about how you are going to keep training and playing with and exercising your golden while there is a new little one. 

It can be done, but you need to talk to your husband and prep a plan for picking up the pieces after the kiddo comes, especially in the first few months. <- I'm just using my oldest sister as an example. She had my mom visiting her every day to help out and she still needed a lot of naps because of how tired she was. 

^ We had two goldens at the time (5 and 7 year olds) and they both were kept on leash and under control around my niece until we were sure they knew she was not a toy. That was a few months.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Belles is crazy shy, but she was pretty longsuffering yesterday as she was under "toddler attack" at Petco. They just kept coming out of nowhere to pet and hug her. She did well.

Most Golden's aren't shy like my girl, though. Puppy should do well. Try to socialize her around babies and small kids now. Perhaps you have a friend who would let you take him to a daycare for show and tell?


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

LauraBella said:


> Belles is crazy shy, but she was pretty longsuffering yesterday as she was under "toddler attack" at Petco. They just kept coming out of nowhere to pet and hug her. She did well.
> 
> Most Golden's aren't shy like my girl, though. Puppy should do well. Try to socialize her around babies and small kids now. Perhaps you have a friend who would let you take him to a daycare for show and tell?


I'm glad yours did well! We've already started trying to socialize him. We took him to church with us the other night and let him meet some of the toddlers in the nursery and he loved them and played really well with them. My concern was just how he'd be once he was older but hopefully he'll be just as sweet-natured once he is older as he is now! Thanks!


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

My golden doesnt like kids, especially the 'toddler attack'! Liking or disliking kids isnt breed specific.


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

Megora said:


> I think the better question is are you going to be good with both a baby and a puppy/young dog? Plan ahead about how you are going to keep training and playing with and exercising your golden while there is a new little one.
> 
> It can be done, but you need to talk to your husband and prep a plan for picking up the pieces after the kiddo comes, especially in the first few months. <- I'm just using my oldest sister as an example. She had my mom visiting her every day to help out and she still needed a lot of naps because of how tired she was.
> 
> ^ We had two goldens at the time (5 and 7 year olds) and they both were kept on leash and under control around my niece until we were sure they knew she was not a toy. That was a few months.


Trust me, I'm a MAJOR planner lol. I am always plotting something so my husband and I will definitely plan ahead. That's mainly why I asked this question, just trying to get ideas even though it is 2 years down the road. Thanks for your input!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We don't have young kids at home but have many friends who have young children. Although my guys aren't around them on a daily basis...they love them. They seem to understand that smaller children, are just that, smaller, and are always very careful.

Like LauraBella suggested, try to socialize your puppy as much as possible around babies and smaller children. When our guys were younger, we took them to baseball games, soccer games, etc. where we knew there would be kids who wanted to pet and play with them.


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

perdie said:


> My golden doesnt like kids, especially the 'toddler attack'! Liking or disliking kids isnt breed specific.


You have a point. I know it isn't breed specific, I'm basically just looking for stories based on experience of other members of the forum, just out of my own curiosity. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

Laurie said:


> We don't have young kids at home but have many friends who have young children. Although my guys aren't around them on a daily basis...they love them. They seem to understand that smaller children, are just that, smaller, and are always very careful.
> 
> Like LauraBella suggested, try to socialize your puppy as much as possible around babies and smaller children. When our guys were younger, we took them to baseball games, soccer games, etc. where we knew there would be kids who wanted to pet and play with them.


Thanks for the advice! We will definitely be taking them to some games, etc this summer where kids will be around. Your Golden's are beautiful by the way!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LBooth010811 said:


> Trust me, I'm a MAJOR planner lol. I am always plotting something so my husband and I will definitely plan ahead. That's mainly why I asked this question, just trying to get ideas even though it is 2 years down the road. Thanks for your input!!


Phew. I'm glad I didn't sound like I was anti-babies or telling you to go childless in favor of your golden... 

On a more positive note - yes, a properly bred and raised golden will absolutely love your baby. The sweetest thing I ever saw was the first time those two goldens saw my niece who was about a week old at the time. Both went alert and cautious until they sniffed her and she moved a little and they both started to slowly wag their tails and greet her. 

Later on, she started standing up by grabbing onto their manes and holding on for dear life while they licked her. 

Later on, she started walking by holding onto their fur. Sammy was more tolerant of the pulling than Danny, but even Danny would never do anything else but lick her.

They were her eager guardians and babysitters and always very gentle with her despite how rough they were with each other. They truly loved her. 

That said, they were never left alone with her while she was so little and wobbly. 

And again, attention and exercise for your dog is something to keep in mind when you yourself might need a little recovery downtime with your baby.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

All of mine love children...and children love them...
The trick is in the socializing and in the training...


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

Megora said:


> Phew. I'm glad I didn't sound like I was anti-babies or telling you to go childless in favor of your golden...
> 
> On a more positive note - yes, a properly bred and raised golden will absolutely love your baby. The sweetest thing I ever saw was the first time those two goldens saw my niece who was about a week old at the time. Both went alert and cautious until they sniffed her and she moved a little and they both started to slowly wag their tails and greet her.
> 
> ...



Nope, you didn't sound anti-baby at all! I completely understand your concerns! That's so great to hear how well your Golden did with your niece. How sweet! And of course, I would never leave my Jake alone with a baby so small or really at all for that matter. I really appreciate all the information you provided!


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> All of mine love children...and children love them...
> The trick is in the socializing and in the training...


Oh, yours are so pretty! I love the picture of them in the water lol. And I am already working on training. I just ordered the book "101 Dog Tricks" and I'm pretty excited about putting it to use. I suppose all I can do is to continue to socialize him and train him well and hopefully he'll love kids  Thanks!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Both of my goldens absolutely adore children. They literally light up when they hear a child's voice or a baby cooing. My lab could do without them...


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks! Your dogs are so cute!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't have kids so Willow isn't around them too often but when she is there are no issues. Both my two mostly ignore children but if one gets too close both dogs will often sneak in a lick! Kids are the right height for face kisses!

The key is socialize as much as possible and train behaviour now that you would want when you have a baby around. For example Willow still sometimes jumps up on me and while I don't really mind, if I was carrying a baby it would be a big no-no.

And finally welcome! And please post many pics of your pup!


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I don't have kids so Willow isn't around them too often but when she is there are no issues. Both my two mostly ignore children but if one gets too close both dogs will often sneak in a lick! Kids are the right height for face kisses!
> 
> The key is socialize as much as possible and train behaviour now that you would want when you have a baby around. For example Willow still sometimes jumps up on me and while I don't really mind, if I was carrying a baby it would be a big no-no.
> 
> And finally welcome! And please post many pics of your pup!


Thanks for the warm welcome! That's hilarious about yours "sneaking a lick" haha! And I will definitely post many pics!


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

All of ours have done great with the grandkids. Like already stated we keep an eye on the toddlers but the worst so far for any of them is “lick by” thing. It seems the girls cannot resist licking the face of one of the grandkids as they walk by. They don’t even really slow down they just turn and lick as they walk by.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

We have 7 goldens in all and a 1 year old grandson who visits and stays with his parents and 2 older sisters (9 and 17). The oldest golden just throws herself on the floor as soon as she sees him and now thinks he is even more wonderful as he throws his finger food for her to eat!! The young male puppy washes his feet and the others are equally sensible with him and just love him. My son was brought up with the dogs and I bought a puppy who was only one day younger - it was hard work but great! Annef


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Both of my goldens love kiddos!! The only problem is they have a bad habit of jumping, so they can easily take a kid down. My young female cousin loves playing with Mojo's "hair" ... he'll lie there patiently as she puts barrettes and hair ties in his long tail feathers. Very cute.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have had goldens for over 20 years. My kids are almost 17 and almost 19 years, so one dog was in the house before the kids. She was great with the kids, but the ones who grew up with the kids especially love them. We now have 7 goldens ranging in age from 11 years to 20 months. Even though my kids are older, ALL of them love children even my maladjusted return puppy.... as long as someone pets them, they are happy. In preparation for a child with a dog, make sure that anything the dog might do that you think you won't like after the baby comes, you don't allow now(ie getting on furniture, jumping up, etc). My second golden loved fielding balls for my boys when they practiced baseball or lacrosse.... and she would never come inside for them because she never wanted to miss the action!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Socializing your pup to babies in general is a great idea. I wouldn't allow your pup to sleep on any human beds, as when babies arrive, they are often on a bed while you're doing chores in that room, and a dog can easily and accidentally land on a little one. My goldens have all loved children, especially licking them. My current golden Finn and granddog Casco have wrestling matches around my 9-month-old grandson, who takes it totally in stride if he gets knocked over. Finn is always happy to see Tommy go home, though.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I would definitely, from a young age, teach puppy not to jump. I really wish I had done this... I regret it now. Also teaching what he can and can't play with would be useful... otherwise the baby's toys will turn into the doggy's toys. LOL


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have three Goldens. All are wonderful with kids. I was really worried about my new female. She was a rescue and had never been around small children, but she moved right in and has loved them dearly. She takes her torture from my 2 year old nephew all in stride. He was my major concern. He's one of those kids that is into absolutely everything. You can't take your eyes off of him for one second. I knew there would be sometime when he would do something to her and me not see it. I know it has had to have happened by now, and she must just go on about her business. She does "tattle" on him on a regular basis. She barks when he is fixing to do something he's not suppose to. They'll all take a 2 or 3 hour nap after he goes home. You can't even get them to go on a walk. lol. But their all still good with him.

My major problems have been:

1. Their tales can send a two year old flying across the room.
2. They don't understand it hurts when they step on their little feet.
3. I have 2 that could probably eat poison and not even get an upset stomach. But then, I have one that can't eat anything other than dog food. ABSOLUTELY NO PEOPLE FOOD FOR HER. That is an impossible challenge when you have kids constantly dropping food everywhere. But on the other hand you do have ready and willing vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I would definitely, from a young age, teach puppy not to jump. I really wish I had done this... I regret it now. Also teaching what he can and can't play with would be useful... otherwise the baby's toys will turn into the doggy's toys. LOL


Yeah, I have the same problem with jumping as well. People, ESPECIALLY children adore Flora, and she returns the affections, but because she gets so wild and jumpy around them simple meet-and-greets are pretty difficult!

To the OP: My golden retriever goes bonkers over children (in a good way). She adores them. Although I have yet to meet a person that Flora doesn't like, so she's probably not a good example.


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your stories!!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracie loves children! Even if she hears a baby while I'm watching a video on my laptop, she instantly is up looking for him/her. I took her to meet my 9 month old cousin when she was a few months old and she just licked his feet and made him laugh so hard! She is the same way with my niece. She just loves her and loves to lick her hands and feet. She's a little crazy at first but evenually just wanted to lay down next to her. I imagine that by 2 years old, your dog should calm down at least a little bit!

My advice for training is to get your dog used to be handled like a baby/toddler would. Play with the ears, gently tug on the tail, etc. I can grab Gracie's face and she doesn't care (also is useful for other things like checking teeth). When my niece was playing with her, she grabbed hold of Gracie's fur but Gracie didn't even flinch. She is a little "in-your-face" but she is still a puppy and getting better everytime. The other day on our walk, we met a little girl who was probably around 5. She asked if she could pet my dog. Gracie was very gentle with her. She sat right down in front of the girl and gave her kisses. Then we kept walking and she stayed right next to the girl the whole time. It was very cute!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> ...The only problem is they have a bad habit of jumping, so they can easily take a kid down.


Hank loves kids but we have this problem too. Our 5 y.o. granddaughter lives here so when she has friends over I gate Hank in the laundry room. Having 70 lb, party-hardy Hank join the little girls screaming and running :doh: is a disaster in the making. I'm always afraid someone will get hurt. I also keep him off the stairs for the same reason.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have had goldens for over 20 years. My kids are almost 17 and almost 19 years, so one dog was in the house before the kids. She was great with the kids, but the ones who grew up with the kids especially love them. *We now have 7 goldens* ranging in age from 11 years to 20 months...


What is it like having seven Goldens in one house?? That must be a crazy amount of love and fur all in one place! I hesitate to ask... do they sleep on your bed?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, it is a compromise... my husband grew up with dogs that weren't allowed past the mudroom threshold. I grew up with dogs sleeping in my bed. The compromise is that technically they sleep in the bedroom, but not the bed... however, sweet Emmie and her clever mom, Tiki, have figured out that if they curl up into cinnamon donuts at mt feet on the bed, I won't kick them off. And they don't bother my husband, so he doesn't kick them off. We have 4 dog beds plus a leather love seat and a leather chair that the rest sleep in/on. It is tons of hair... I was away for 5 days last week and apparently none of the 3 boys/men know how to use a vacuum!!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey loves kids too! I dont even know where it came from because we dont KNOW alot of young kids to expose him too but when were out he always runs to the kids first for licks and pets then he goes to the adult haha. Im always worried about him knocking them over but he never does! He just sits in front of them and licks them!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie loves all people, but especially kids. The smaller they are the gentler she is with them, too. You'll be fine, just take this opportunity to socialize and train your pup now. So much easier than retraining bad habits, like no jumping, no table scraps, no stealing socks (baby socks will go down in one gulp), no pulling on the leash, being used to strollers and bikes and loud noises (toddlers LOVE to make loud noises) - anything you can imagine, train it now while you have the time. I would also suggest finding a doggie daycare that you like and getting your pup used to it once a week or every other week. When you've been up with a sick or crying baby all night it would be nice to drop the doggie off for the day and get some rest.
The good news is once you've learned how to train a naughty golden pup, kids will be a breeze! All the same principles apply - good food, exercise, positive discipline, and don't forget to have fun!
By the way, your puppy is adorable!!!!!


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

DianaM said:


> Gracie loves children! Even if she hears a baby while I'm watching a video on my laptop, she instantly is up looking for him/her. I took her to meet my 9 month old cousin when she was a few months old and she just licked his feet and made him laugh so hard! She is the same way with my niece. She just loves her and loves to lick her hands and feet. She's a little crazy at first but evenually just wanted to lay down next to her. I imagine that by 2 years old, your dog should calm down at least a little bit!
> 
> My advice for training is to get your dog used to be handled like a baby/toddler would. Play with the ears, gently tug on the tail, etc. I can grab Gracie's face and she doesn't care (also is useful for other things like checking teeth). When my niece was playing with her, she grabbed hold of Gracie's fur but Gracie didn't even flinch. She is a little "in-your-face" but she is still a puppy and getting better everytime. The other day on our walk, we met a little girl who was probably around 5. She asked if she could pet my dog. Gracie was very gentle with her. She sat right down in front of the girl and gave her kisses. Then we kept walking and she stayed right next to the girl the whole time. It was very cute!


That's great advice about handling him like a baby would! I will definitely start doing that. Thanks so much!!


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

jmamom said:


> Josie loves all people, but especially kids. The smaller they are the gentler she is with them, too. You'll be fine, just take this opportunity to socialize and train your pup now. So much easier than retraining bad habits, like no jumping, no table scraps, no stealing socks (baby socks will go down in one gulp), no pulling on the leash, being used to strollers and bikes and loud noises (toddlers LOVE to make loud noises) - anything you can imagine, train it now while you have the time. I would also suggest finding a doggie daycare that you like and getting your pup used to it once a week or every other week. When you've been up with a sick or crying baby all night it would be nice to drop the doggie off for the day and get some rest.
> The good news is once you've learned how to train a naughty golden pup, kids will be a breeze! All the same principles apply - good food, exercise, positive discipline, and don't forget to have fun!
> By the way, your puppy is adorable!!!!!



I appreciate all the good advice!! Thanks so much, yours is adorable as well!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, it is a compromise... my husband grew up with dogs that weren't allowed past the mudroom threshold. I grew up with dogs sleeping in my bed. The compromise is that technically they sleep in the bedroom, but not the bed... however, sweet Emmie and her clever mom, Tiki, have figured out that if they curl up into cinnamon donuts at mt feet on the bed, I won't kick them off. And they don't bother my husband, so he doesn't kick them off. We have 4 dog beds plus a leather love seat and a leather chair that the rest sleep in/on. It is tons of hair... I was away for 5 days last week and apparently none of the 3 boys/men know how to use a vacuum!!!!


Wow, I'm sorry to hijack this thread but I just had no idea you had seven! (And I love that some of them have figured out the way onto the bed!). You must not be able to take a step in your house without a dog being there. It sounds like it must be a ton or work - but also a ton of fun!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't read all the responses, so forgive me if others have said the same thing (which I am sure they have). The most important thing is to socialize the puppy with as many children as possible. Their experience as puppies (and adolescence too) help to mold their adult behavior a lot. A puppy that grows up without having been around children may not know how to act. Have children help train the puppy and let them the better treats (like dried liver). Get it used to sudden loud noises, crying, hugging while eating, etc.

My final advice (for now) is to crate train the puppy. This will not only make it easier for you when you eventually do have a child, but it will be a safe and secure place the dog can go to get away from the craziness a child brings.

BTW, our children are 3 and 8. Our dogs are 4 years old (mix breed) and 10 weeks old (pure Golden).


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> Socializing your pup to babies in general is a great idea. I wouldn't allow your pup to sleep on any human beds, as when babies arrive, they are often on a bed while you're doing chores in that room, and a dog can easily and accidentally land on a little one. My goldens have all loved children, especially licking them. My current golden Finn and granddog Casco have wrestling matches around my 9-month-old grandson, who takes it totally in stride if he gets knocked over. Finn is always happy to see Tommy go home, though.


To the OP, sorry my husband and I weren't able to have kids. Now it's kind of late in life for that option. So I'm not any help on advice. But I did just want to say that the pictures of Finn are just precious beyond measure!! What any amazing baby sitter Finn is!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I would say goldens on the whole are one of the best breeds for not only being patient around children, but loving them. I grew up with a golden retriever and he was the best family dog. Always up for games in the backyard and in the house, he kept up with my brother and I when we were little. He put up with me dressing him up and my brother running hot rod cars over him...he'd lie there with his tail wagging!

Ranger, despite his bad beginning to life, adores children. He just LIGHTS up when he sees kids, the smaller the better. The first week I had him, my then-boyfriend's stepsister came up behind him when he was looking the other way, screamed, then tackeld him in a bear hug. Ranger startled, then just wagged his tail. He's let little kids step on his paws, accidentally poke him in the eyes, fall and grab hold of him, and he's loved every minute of it. Ranger can be a rammy dog but he is so gentle around little kids, it's amazing. One memory I have is from when we went to visit my then-boyfriend's family. Two out of control kids under the age of 4. They were dragging Ranger around by his collar and he followed them not only willingly, but happily! Just wagging his tail the whole time. Ranger was chasing their dog down some steep steps while their 2 yr old toddler was coming up the same stairs. Their dog knocked the toddler and he was off balance when Ranger was going past him. Ranger slooowed down, crept past him, then launched himself after the other dog. I woudn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it!

He's also entranced with my brother's friend's new baby. He sits and stares at the baby, and likes to lie down by her basket or when she's playing on the floor. Honestly, at this point I think ranger would be happiest if i were to have a baby! Never mind another dog for Ranger, he wants a little human around!

So yes, goldens are one of the best dogs for kids...the more socializing you do with your pup and the more manners you can instill in him before a baby is born, the better it'll work out. Also, teaching "leave it" so he learns to not pick up things (eventually kid toys) on the ground will be crucial!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny was raised without children. When our first grandchild came to visit @ 2 months, she was interested but reserved. He spent most of his time in his carrier. Penny was most interested in her cousin-dog Molly who also came to visit. Then when grandson was a crawler, she followed him around with curiosity, sniffing his socks and his butt. :doh: The grandkids sealed the love affair with the high chair...good stuff stuck to it, fell under it and the kids loved giving her a handout from it. She just loves kids!


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that they are so good with kids!! Thank you all for your stories and advice. It's very appreciated!!


----------

